# Questions regarding spouse visa (Pakistan)



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I will be highly obliged if some one can please answer my following queries regarding spouse visa launched at Islamabad Pakistan:


What is the average processing time for spouse visa application launched in Pakistan. I want to apply for my Pakistani wife?
Spouse visa application costs officially $1995. How much will it be in Pakistani rupee, so that I make a bank draft for it? How will I know the latest conversion rate?
Is it necessary to sent spouse application AFTER spouse having PR move to Australia ? Or can it be done when spouse has PR but has not yet made the move to Australia?
also tell it is possible to nominate an email for electronics communication for spouse visa


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Why was your wife not added to your visa? The processing time could be anything from 7 months.
Spouse visa sponsors should be Citizens and PR who usually reside in Australia so I wouldnt apply until you have actually moved because you will get asked questions on your "intention to reside in Australia". 

Yes you can have them communicate by email, usually best especially if moving home or country! 

You will find a conversion calculator on the diac web page along with the prices.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

_shel said:


> Why was your wife not added to your visa? The processing time could be anything from 7 months.


till visa grant i wont be married.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahh I see, have you notified your CO you are engaged and planning on marriage? Will make it easier for you to apply for the spouse visa for them later because it shows you did not hide a wife/fiancee in order to get them in through the back door. They believe people would do this with spouses who would not qualify due to health or english ability.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

_shel said:


> Ahh I see, have you notified your CO you are engaged and planning on marriage? Will make it easier for you to apply for the spouse visa for them later because it shows you did not hide a wife/fiancee in order to get them in through the back door. They believe people would do this with spouses who would not qualify due to health or english ability.


oh, not really, i am engaged and i haven't notified DIAC .. I am living in a different country than hers too .. 

should i provide CO *change of circumstances *form now ?


----------



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

rackspace said:


> oh, not really, i am engaged and i haven't notified DIAC .. I am living in a different country than hers too ..
> 
> should i provide CO *change of circumstances *form now ?


Yes, provide the change of circumstances form ASAP.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I just sent the form 1022 to CO.


----------

